# What do you want for Christmas?



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2021)

Million dollar question   .

I'm thinking either a new playstation or a switch game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 12, 2021)

''Santa I want world peace for Christmas'' 

''You're getting a puppy and you'll be satisfied with it, young man!'


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 12, 2021)

Happiness.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 12, 2021)

Or a PS5

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 12, 2021)

Money to go towards more golf lessons.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 12, 2021)

Winning lottery jackpot numbers.


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 12, 2021)

A job.

Oh, and a winning lottery ticket so my family and I can get out of the god awful US south.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rin (Nov 12, 2021)

A better question is, what do I want and *is possible to get right now. *In which case, I would like to gain a respectable quantity of money (something like 1k) and buy a myriad of books once the state event of books preambles.

In a case where I delude myself a bit more although still supressing my usury, it would be magnificent to abjurate Brazil — really, I can't stand the crass intelligence; lack of curtsy and virtue of this country; plus the really despicable cacoethes.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't even know,  I guess money.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 12, 2021)

What i honestly really wanted for this Christmas is impossible to have, a too close family member i lost months ago to cancer. So i hope my family and i find a way to spend this Christmas that will be sad enjoying each other and remind us that we should value the time we have with those we care about because we never know when the last Christmas with them will be.

Reactions: Friendly 9


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 13, 2021)

A full week off work, and minimum annoyance from family members.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Nov 13, 2021)

no snow or ice post-christmas



Big Bob said:


> Or a PS5


this too


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 13, 2021)

RTX 3080 at MSRP.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 14, 2021)

trance said:


> no snow or ice post-christmas
> 
> 
> this too



Screw that, I want snow on Christmas. Unlikely in London but not out of the realm of possibility. 

I don't need money or belongings. Time off is nice though.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Permanent paid leave.



Actually as long as I'm feeling happy I'm ok. Maybe something that I've never tried or seen before in my life. So that it would be something new/ a new experience


----------



## Djomla (Nov 14, 2021)

Snow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 15, 2021)

A vacation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

No COVID

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 17, 2021)

I just want a switch so I can play Pokemon.


----------



## Francyst (Nov 18, 2021)

No-one to send me cheerful Merry Christmas messages so I have to match that unnecessary energy.


----------



## Avairto (Nov 18, 2021)

I don't care, give me anything.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2021)

i'm surprised @Mider T didn't correct the title

but all i want for christmasssssssssss, is youuuuuuuuuuuu *jingle* *jingle* *jingle*

alright, that was uncalled for. i'm sorry


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 18, 2021)

I see I'm the only person who wants clothes for christmas.

people always say I'm a 14 year old girl at heart but


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 18, 2021)

A puppy and a kitten
The house is so empty without animals


----------



## Catamount (Nov 22, 2021)

I need good xmas sale offers for good vacuum cleaners. The life.


----------



## Gin (Nov 22, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I see I'm the only person who wants clothes for christmas.
> 
> people always say I'm a 14 year old girl at heart but


maga socks?

also i always buy shit the moment i need it so... something intangible like inner peace would be nice  

i get more hype about buying gifts for other people than receiving


----------



## Alita (Nov 23, 2021)

Nothing really tbh. I'm pretty content as I am. Tho I suppose a subway gift card or just a visa gift card in general would not hurt.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 24, 2021)

Stock markets to stay open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Stock markets to stay open.


I need a dip for christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 24, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I need a dip for christmas.



What are you invested in, I'm getting thrashed atm. Alibaba, PayPal and Palantir are down massively (been picking up more).


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> What are you invested in, I'm getting thrashed atm. Alibaba, PayPal and Palantir are down massively (been picking up more).


Right now just VOO. Stupidly pulled out a lot of my other investments when it shot up during the pandemic because I was expecting another dip. So I have a decent amount of cash I'm sitting on waiting for a good buying opportunity. But I'm not a financial wizard so I miss a lot of opportunities.   And doesn't help my dad is a complete negative nancy always saying doomsday in the markets is right around the corner. lol

Was tempted to throw some money on some crypto like Cardano this morning when it dropped to 1.60. But I told myself that I'd get in if it dropped into the 1.50s. But of course now it's creeping back up.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 24, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Right now just VOO. Stupidly pulled out a lot of my other investments when it shot up during the pandemic because I was expecting another dip. So I have a decent amount of cash I'm sitting on waiting for a good buying opportunity. But I'm not a financial wizard so I miss a lot of opportunities.   And doesn't help my dad is a complete negative nancy always saying doomsday in the markets is right around the corner. lol
> 
> Was tempted to throw some money on some crypto like Cardano this morning when it dropped to 1.60. But I told myself that I'd get in if it dropped into the 1.50s. But of course now it's creeping back up.



VOO is a solid safe play. Too bad with the investments, I've seen this show too many times to pull the money out this crisis. One crisis after the the next, 20-30% pull backs etc, then a reboust rebound. The only thing that will legitimately tank the market is a significant interest rates rise, imo.

You could hold out for an anticipated rise in the future and benefit from it.

I'm not really a cryptos man, but @Ren. Might be able to offer some insight. The only cool ones are bitcoin, etherium, solana and chainlink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> VOO is a solid safe play. Too bad with the investments, I've seen this show too many times to pull the money out this crisis. One crisis after the the next, 20-30% pull backs etc, then a reboust rebound. The only thing that will legitimately tank the market is a significant interest rates rise, imo.
> 
> You could hold out for an anticipated rise in the future and benefit from it.
> 
> I'm not really a cryptos man, but @Ren. Might be able to offer some insight. The only cool ones are bitcoin, etherium, solana and chainlink.


You know my drill.

I have enough risk on my current stocks, crypto is my safe investment aka BIT, ETH, Solana, Cardano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 25, 2021)

bonus from my boss, but that just a dream he n never give us end of year bonus, he only gave ramadan bonus lol


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm down to like one pair of jeans so a couple new pairs would be nice. Also been looking at a new ring light/tripod assembly. Part of me wants a Switch but the only thing I'm really excited for is _Breath of the Wild_. 

But the thing I want most is updated headshots, thankfully my pop seems keen on shelling out to make that a reality, now I just gotta find a photographer.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> I'm down to like one pair of jeans so a couple new pairs would be nice. Also been looking at a new ring light/tripod assembly. Part of me wants a Switch but the only thing I'm really excited for is _Breath of the Wild_.
> 
> But the thing I want most is updated headshots, thankfully my pop seems keen on shelling out to make that a reality, now I just gotta find a photographer.



I'm also hoping for clothes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 1, 2021)

Peace.

This post will surely backfire...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 1, 2021)

Move back home to California.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 1, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Peace.
> 
> This post will surely backfire...


your peace or world peace?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 1, 2021)

An item? Piano, please.
An item I have the chance to gain? A book, I guess.
A travel? Please, anything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2021)

wibisana said:


> your peace or world peace?


My world's peace.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zooted (Dec 2, 2021)

A boo thang

but materialistic wise I want a new car or new clothes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 13, 2021)

If I could have one thing and never ask for anything else: a 2-bedroom flat in Harlem or Chelsea, fully-owned or rent covered in perpetuity. I'd settle for Brooklyn, too. 

I miss having my own place so, _so_ much. I'm damn near willing to kill for it.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Shanoa (Dec 13, 2021)

Honestly I dont really know but....
some nendoroids of bayonetta and A2 and a huggable size pokemon plush.


----------

